# NorCal/SF Bay Area Members Read:



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello all, new to this forum (been lurking for a little while). Looks like this site is starting to take off. Congrats to the members here.

Just wanted to let all of the GTO owners here in NorCal/Bay Area of a good little get together that is in the works.

See this thread:

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29981

The event is being put together by Mike White of Dublin Motor Sports (DMS). DMS has been one of the major supporters of the GTO since the beginning and has been a focal point for alot of technical advise regarding our cars. 

Click the thread and read...Northern California has one of the highest concentration of goats in the country. The more we can have show up to this the better. It should be a great time and hope to see you there.

-Ed

Disclaimer: Admins/Mods, I realise DMS is not a sponsor of this site (yet), but this is just a gathering of GTO's. Not trying to sell anything. We are all GTO people and just want to extend the fun to everyone over here. :cheers


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to gave a little motivation for this  

This is what it looked like the last time the NorCal people got together...


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Im from Pleasanton and I stop by DMS every week to chat with Mike. Good man and he can get the stuff we need. I almost got those OZ's on the showroom floor, but decided not too. I spent the money and got a another car! Just to commute, so i can save some miles on the Goat. Send me an email and let me know when there is another get together.


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> Im from Pleasanton and I stop by DMS every week to chat with Mike. Good man and he can get the stuff we need. I almost got those OZ's on the showroom floor, but decided not too. I spent the money and got a another car! Just to commute, so i can save some miles on the Goat. Send me an email and let me know when there is another get together.


Will do. Yeah, I had my eyes on those OZ's too, but you're right $$$$$$$$$!.

-Ed


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

Got a firm date for this ? Might bring my GTO race car over from the Yosemite area.

Dave


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Dave Wolin said:


> Got a firm date for this ? Might bring my GTO race car over from the Yosemite area.
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave. Tenativley schedued for Sunday, October 2nd. It's a little way's off to give some time to put this together. It would be great if you could bring the car...Mike working with City of Dublin to do a little AutoX thing as part of the gig. Might be right up you're alley.

Lets see some pics 

-Ed


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*I am DMS*

I am DMS. I am a new car dealer in Dublin. 925-560-4401. I have been very active in promoting and improving the GTO and giving technical info to current GTO owners.

You can see my web site at:
community.webshots.com/user/dmsdesign.

I have hundreds of pictures of GTO stuff for you to check out.

As mentioned, I am trying to get about 20 04/05 GTO owners together for a fun event with a tentative date of 10/2/05, which is a Sunday (My shop is open of Saturday so this will not work for Saturday). I have sent in the info to the city to be able to clsoe off a private street of ours and have a autocross as one event, and open my shop up so you can look over your GTO in the air, and be able to do some things like changing fluids to synthetics. We are trying to get multiple GM reps there, and some reps from Eibach and Hotchkiss, and several tuners with dynos. Then we have have a simple barbecue and sit around and bench race, consult, shoot the bull, or whatever we want to do. May also have a demo on installing 2005 SAP front fascias, and a body shop ecxpert to talk answer any questions you might have. Should be a very fun time. If you have any questions you can call me or post to this board so all can share in the responses.
thanks

dms
mike


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

You can see pics at www.davewolin.com/gallery.htm. Recent pic in HPP as well as a series of articles in Smoke Signals, the Pontiac Club Mag.


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice pics Dave. It would definately be a treat if you could bring the car up. Mike (DMS) registered here, if you have any questions about the get together, i'm sure he'll be able to answer them. Hope to see you (and the car  ) there.

-Ed


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

This should be fun...i looking forward to it. Atrip up Sonora in the Sierra Mountains would be nice...depending on weather. Its only a few hours from Dublin/Pleasanton. What ever... no matter what, its going to be fun.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Sengdemund said:


> Just to gave a little motivation for this
> 
> This is what it looked like the last time the NorCal people got together...


WOW! That is beautiful country over there..... great pics! :cheers


----------



## Sengdemund (Jun 26, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> WOW! That is beautiful country over there..... great pics! :cheers


Yeah i'm a Florida boy, didnt expect CA to be so nice when I got here, it was a pleasant suprise. When everyone thinks of Cali they automatically think LA you know..(No disrespect to the LA people  )

Ouijaguy, great to have you on board...Dont forget about it though  . I know it's a ways off.

-Ed


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Dave Wolin said:


> You can see pics at www.davewolin.com/gallery.htm. Recent pic in HPP as well as a series of articles in Smoke Signals, the Pontiac Club Mag.



Enjoyed your pictures. Hope you cn come down and show everyone your GTO/ Hopefully he city will allow me to have the autocross. Would be a great experience to see the comparisons of your GTO with others set up for street 
mike
dms


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*DMS Meet*

Mike -

Need directions to your shop. I assume 580 is the way in from the valley. And start time for show. We're only 3 hours away but would like to get there early.

Dave


----------



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a new owner in S.F., definatly count me in. I could also bring some keys and the cutting and immobilizer programming machine if enough people were interested in getting some spare keys made. I would have to make sure my boss would let me borrow the machine, but he would probably be ok with it. I'm not sure if it will fit in the trunk...


----------



## Radartek (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm a new owner from the Sacramento area who would like to join all you guys in Dublin on October 2nd. Any address so I can do a Mapquest? And what time will everything kick off?

Did a little searching on the other forum link and found the address and time.

4400 John Monego Court, in Dublin, Ca, 94568. Looks like everything will kick off at 10am.

I have'nt done any mods yet. Only owned my GTO for three weeks now, but are really excited to see whats out there.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey wsup guys I'm from Vallejo about half an hour away, If it's for sure you can definetly count me in, I would like to meat other goat owners, let me know anymore news


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Im in, keep me informed too, hopefully I ll be in my brand new goat by the 2nd.

If we go for a "drive" Ill be in the back due to the "break in" period...


----------



## Palengke (Oct 3, 2014)

Fellow SF Bay Area GTO owners, my 2006 GTO was stolen last Tuesday and was found abandoned and stripped in the east Oakland area. Someone must be stalking my car for a while since it was parked in a hidden cul de sac in the Hayward neighborhood. I will find out tomorrow how bad it was stripped. Please post it you suddenly get GTO parts for sale in your neighborhood. My Goat had HP Performance wheels with offset GoodyearF1 tires, Grey exterior and black interior with black/red leather wrap in the steering wheel. It has a Kenwood DNX890HD radio with navigation. It also had an AEM cold air intake. Please post if you "sense" anything about some fresh GTO parts. Thanks.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I thought the gtos are safer now since the introduction of the 2010 camaro. Will let you know if i see something


----------

